# NATIONAL CALL TO ACTION



## ERSK

Any anarchist, anti-fascists and anti-authoritarians in or around the Mexico/US border or those who can travel!
The refugee caravan headed towards the US border needs your help and protection from the fascist regime in power and it’s supporters! Estimated time of arrival is said to be about one week. The exact location of entrance is not yet known but updates will be posted as they come in. It’s party time comrades, let’s go show some love!


----------



## TheDesertMouse

there is no fucking way that caravan is walking from ciudad hidalgo to the U.S border in one week. It’s ~3000 miles depending on the route they take, they wont be here for months.

Most if not all of them will immediatly apply for asylum once they enter. Which they will be processed for, though many might get denied under the new asylum rules. Most of those people probably have no interest in being combative with the government even if their treated like shit. They just want too get here, and if nesicary dissapear and start a new life.

So what exactly is the plan? I’m not so sure a militant response is going to do any good if thats whats in the works. Especially since we dont know the governments plan yet.


----------



## Tadaa

totally supporting you here.. but where do you get the information from that they would be at the us border in a week ?


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah, a website or something with more information would be pretty useful.


----------



## ERSK

Apologies the ETA is wrong. It’s taken me a couple days to get back here. The groups involved organizing the welcoming party wish to remain anonymous and as soon as I find out where everyone will be meeting up I’ll post it. But for now this opens up the opportunity for you all to discuss the situation and make plan a of your own. I’d also like to add I never said anything about violence, at least on our side. Thank you all for your interest. I’ll be back


----------



## ERSK

Anyone interested in a way to help contact no mas’ muertes


----------



## Tadaa

just put a link up here..


----------



## ERSK

https://www.gvs-samaritans.org/events


----------



## ERSK

Please help spread the word, networking and distribution of information will play a large role in helping this situation even if you can’t attend this act alone will help out in a really big way


----------



## AtollTerrene

I smell a plant.


----------



## DenoM

AtollTerrene said:


> I smell a plant.


New account. No reputation. Asking for other people to go down there and put their life on the line against, what is essentially, a heavily armed military.

Same people putting down cash for ERSK are the same people paying to send thousands to the border who could no way afford it on their own:

The march has way too many military-aged men, with modern cell phones and nice clothes, to be anything but a giant stink bomb, cooked up by shit-stirrers.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

speaking of shit stirrers stp is being infiltrated by right wing conspiracy nuts...awesome.


----------



## DenoM

Lol. So now you label me as "nuts" because I use facts, reason and evidence? Also "right wing". Who is crazy here, then, lol?




oak moth said:


> speaking of shit stirrers stp is being infiltrated by right wing conspiracy nuts...awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

still you. for one super obvious point, your account is also brand new. facts and reason bro!!!!!11
now fuck off back to 4chan we don't like right wing trolls here


----------



## Object

Pres said he got 5000+ troops ready to great you all. 
The ones legally able to enter, I guess will. 
He said there were too many bad people or something like that, to just let in.


----------



## roughdraft

let's not any of us make any rash assumptions


----------



## salxtina

Samaritans / No Mas Muertes and SOA Watch (which OP posted the link to) are legit, established groups with good human rights track records.

Their Border Encuentro [Nov 16-18] may or may not coincide w/ the arrival of Migrant Caravan, but if I was in that part of the country I'd want to go either way.

Current updates on the Caravan show the people arrived in Niltepec yesterday, in a general spirit of mutual aid and camaraderie with the local residents who are still recovering from earthquakes earlier this year:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/30/mexico-town-welcomes-migrants-caravan-central-america


----------



## ERSK

Crimethic put a podcast out today on Halloween, do I need to post a link or do y’all think you can use this thing called the internet? Sorry love you all


----------



## Deleted member 20683

the troops are mostly there to build prison camps in the desert to hold asylum seekers until their court dates (& also to rally the gop base for midterms). you'd think it would be cheaper to send judges to hear their cases but the pres has made pretty clear he wants to terrorize (brown) people out of coming here. the only problem is that central america is one of the poorest and most violent places on earth so people will keep fleeing it when they can to the nearest safe/hopeful place unless/until that changes.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

i'd love to know what you're "disagreeing" about @Human, this has all been pretty widely reported.


----------



## Object

@oakmoth, where are your sources? I haven't heard the Pres say any of that.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

stop disagreeing with me just because you don't read the news then.


----------



## Object

Poop on everything, I don't give a .
I am disagreeing because, you're just spewing . 
Let's see some facts!


----------



## Deleted member 20683

no i'm serious.... read the news and THEN talk about it. right wingers all have boners for "facts" these days except in the many case they don't like those facts in which case it's "lamestream false flag Soros fake news". there are a million articles out there.. google is free.


----------



## Object

That's what I thought, you can't prove your point you just king baby it, and poop on everything!
The president, has said those seeking to enter could, legally.
I don't necessarily believe that borders are good, or needed, but since they are there, you cannot just invade a country without repercussions. 
Unless you're YOU. 
You could probably do anything you want. 
King Baby.


----------



## Object

@ERSK , I travel.. Probably your equivalent to attempting to "asylum" yourself here, and I would say that as an American born Human, I have been hated by many outsiders.
As I am an advocate for peace, I ask why do you think we should let a mostly hateful and biased group, into America? 
My experience Trumps all. 
I don't expect you to like this comment. 
I'm being real. 
I've walked the streets of many cities. 
I know there's hate out there. 
I give respect constantly. 
I find that the culture from your world and the hate therein, gets dispersed and slows down the further inland I go. Inland here in America.
Most likely due to the fact that most of the violent refugees or whatever, won't make it far inland, over time..
So, why if most of you hate our president, whom we elected in a majority, why, would you think the majority would accept that? 
These and many more, are questions, you and your support should answer. 
Afterall, with all the violence our people have against each other, we aren't trying to invade your country!


----------



## ERSK

Wow what the fuck happened to this site


----------



## salxtina

ERSK said:


> Wow what the fuck happened to this site


counter-insurgency.
re-tooling of frontier fantasies. (reading brutal legislative text of homestead act is informative.)
hey i sent you a message.
throw a line if you want to compare notes.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

ERSK said:


> Wow what the fuck happened to this site




The site itself is fine. You're trippin on a very small handful of people, probably less than 2% of the site population at most. Those are the ones that really stand out though, our attention gravitates towards negativity for some reason. It's sort of the same everywhere, the entire internet. There's always going to be someone trying to be all edgy. There's always a couple trolls. I don't think that'll ever change as long as people can hide behind anonymity.


----------



## Object

Engineer J Lupo said:


> The site itself is fine. You're trippin on a very small handful of people, probably less than 2% of the site population at most. Those are the ones that really stand out though, our attention gravitates towards negativity for some reason. It's sort of the same everywhere, the entire internet. There's always going to be someone trying to be all edgy. There's always a couple trolls. I don't think that'll ever change as long as people can hide behind anonymity.


Who are you trying to call out? 
It seems these people just want people who agree with whatever their agenda is. 
Well, i disagree. 
So poop on all my posts and join the king baby club.
My bad, for standing up for what I think is right. 
This anarchy bullshit is short lived anyway. 
Nobody truly cares about this issue. 
Carry on.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

They asked "What happened to this site?" Not "What's wrong with all of you in this thread?". The claim appears to be that the site itself is compromised in some way, it's a blanket type of statement isn't it? I don't feel anyone is being singled out, I don't feel that statement was exclusive to this thread. I'm not calling anyone out directly within this thread. You seem a bit overly defensive though.

Who am I *trying* to call out? You think I have some sort of inability to call someone out? If I'm calling you out there ain't gonna be a whole lot of trying, I'll just call you out.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

So all in all would you rather we let people into this country legally so they can become citizens and get jobs or would you rather give them only an illegal means to enter our country where a lot of people die trying and have to work like slaves their whole lives.


----------

